# I get to be an official member Saturday!



## Matilda (Apr 19, 2010)

The breeder is flying down with our little male Havanese puppy on Saturday! We're all very excited, but also a little nervous, because I have always had larger dogs, and this is my first small dog. 

I think we have everything ready. The puppy has a safe place to live, food to eat, water to drink, toys and treats, and a harness and leash. 

I'm not sure what to think about our backyard. Obviously a 9 week old puppy is too young to just go out in the yard alone. But what about when he is an adult? We have a fully fenced acre (wrought iron in front, chain link on the sides, and privacy in the back) in the Texas Hill Country. So, we have snakes, lizards, scorpions, hawks, etc. Do you think an adult dog would be safe in a yard like this? I don't worry about our German Shepherd out there, but a Havanese is so small. Am I being too paranoid?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome and congrats on your puppy! 

I don't think you're being paranoid at all, my dogs don't ever go out alone. There are a couple of small dogs around us in our neighborhood and for over a week a huge hawk was in a tree across the street. I was nervous every time I took the dogs out and I stayed with them. You never know what a puppy is going to find to chew up or try to eat either. Last night my husband took the dogs out and one of them was standing over a dead bunny that had no head, we think a cat must have killed it and left it in our yard. YUK! I'd have had a heart attack if he came back to be let in with that or left it on the porch.

Please post photos of your new baby and include details!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy and welcome to the forum. You will love having this forum as a source for learning more about Havanese. 

I live in the suburbs of Indianapolis and have a fenced back yard on a golf course with a pond on the course. (4' privacy fence) I have two Havanese (1 yr old and 2 yr old). They live in the house and hang out with us as Havanese are very social dogs, very bonded to their human family and they would are miserable if left outside. They just like going out to potty and want to come back in quickly - unless we're hanging out on the deck! They love to lounge out there if we're with them!

Hawks and owls can carry off a small Havanese (think "bunny rabbit"). Thank God we don't have to worry about snakes! But we DO have to worry about coyotes. Even here in a developed neighborhood....coyotes live in the wooded areas and we see them out on the golf course. They are NOT afraid of us and would take a Havanese in a heartbeat!

We never let Daisy and Beau out alone as puppies. Now that they are grown, I do let them out back during the daytime (when they want to go out) - but usually walk out on the deck and watch. 

At night - we NEVER let them out alone. We have a flood light on the house the lights up the whole backyard and a some of the golf course. We still walk out with them.

My daughter has a Havanese, an Aussie, and an American Eskie. She does let her "pack" go out alone at night because the larger dogs would scare off a coyote. We don't have a larger dog - so we go out with them. Call me paranoid, but its necessary for my own peace of mind. I could never forgive myself if something happened to Daisy or Beau because I didn't watch them closely enough....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome! 

I am with my dogs when they are let out too. When they get into something "unacceptable" like rolling into the dead worm, licking or sniffing bird droppings, from early on you have an opportunity to teach the command" Leave it".  

Look forward to seeing pictures of your puppy. Good luck with the transition!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new little one!!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

We have a fenced in yard, but I still go out with Rikky. He is 7 months old and just a few weeks ago a hawk flew down at him. I don't know what would have happened if I hadn't been just a few feet away when the hawk saw me. I doubt if he could have picked Rikky up because he is now 10lbs. but he could have done damage with the talons. Our vet warned me when Rikky was younger because he has had other pets brought in that were harmed by hawks in the area. 
I also don't trust leaving Rikky alone because he has a tendency to dig holes and as stated in a previous post, find "unacceptable" things in the yard.
Can't wait to see pics of your new puppy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy. It is an exciting time. I would not leave any dog out alone with the possibilities you state. It's just too risky. Enjoy your puppy. They grow up so fast.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm thinking he probably will not want to stay outside without you. These little cuties like to be with their family. Cicero follows us outside and we relax at the table while he does a RLH or plays with his ball. When we start inside...he is at our feet. I can't wait to see pictures of your new furkid. Welcome!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations on your new puppy. These are very exciting times. You aren't being paranoid at all and good of you to ask. I live in a condo townhome with a shared parkette so my boys have to always go out accompanied on leash. We don't have hawks and scorpions in the area but if we did I know I would not let them go out by themselves. All the best with you new addition!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats on your new pup! I can't wait to see him.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats!

I also have never let Tucker out on his own as a pup or even now as a 3 year old, because of the dangers of eagle talons, owl talons, and potentially being stolen. He doesn't _like_ to be out alone, anyway. He is truly a companion dog that wants to be where his people are.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

We always go out with Sissy. Especially since an owl was on our roof and grabbed up
the neighbors dog. Luckily, it dropped it but the poor dog had claw marks on her back.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pics of your new baby!
Just a small heads up. Havanese are high maintenance. They stick to you like glue, really don't want to be left alone, need frequent grooming and really are not safe outside *alone*, especially in the environment you describe. Having said that, I hav 3 so you know how I feel about them!

We felt the need to build a little protective area for them to go outside and potty when we are not home or in the middle of the night.

Best of love with your new baby!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome! 
I agree with others that it would be wise to set up a small potty area for the puppy if you don't want him always on a leash. When we brought each of our puppies home, we built a three sided pen out material from Home Depot that was placed outside our doggy door. That way, they could use the doggy door at will but were safe from hawks and any other animal, plus they couldn't just run free in the yard. They do now, of course, but we don't have an acre lot (unfortunately)....


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Remember, when he is this small, he will not be able to negotiate stairs! So he'll most likely be with you all the time.

A friend of mine lives in Arizona. She has a fully fenced yard, but doesn't let the dogs out alone because of the hawks that wait for small critters to wander by. They also took their 20 pound ****z-a-poo for rattle snake training. This is where the dog is introduced to a "de-venomed" rattler. If the dog ventures too close, it gets bit. The experience is supposed to teach the dog to stay away from snakes. :-( I'd worry about scorpions. They would be another thing that a little dog may find fun to bat around......

I let my two go out alone when I'm home, but we have had to reinforce the fencing. A few years ago a skunk got in. Not good!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Carol! I love that space!!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Carole, that outdoor space is just amazing! I LOVE it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Carole, another one of the many perfect things about your house. Can you please adopt me?


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Carole - Daisy and Beau would be drooling over your dog run if they could get to the computer screen to see it. They have to ring the bell and wait for me!


----------



## Matilda (Apr 19, 2010)

I hadn't planned on the dog being an outside dog; he is strictly a companion. We have a larger dog who enjoys our yard, so sometimes he wants to be in with me, but sometimes he just can't resist going out hunting rabbits and squirrels. I don't worry about him in the yard, for one thing a hawk can't pick up 80 lbs.  I have never seen a poisonous snake in the yard, just small garden snakes. And the scorpions aren't poisonous, either. they do have a painful sting, but I don't think he's ever been stung. I guess I'd feel bad if we were out in the yard playing soccer and tennis with the big dog (we have a pool and a tennis court), but the new dog had to stay in the house because of the critters. We spend a lot of time outdoors, exploring, catching lizards, swimming in the pool, playing tennis, etc. As a puppy, he's not going out in the yard without a leash, period. But I'm not sure about when he's an adult. I think I'll have a chat with our vet, and see what she says. He deserves to be a dog, even though he's small. I don't want him to miss out. But I want to keep him safe. But, as a puppy he's going to be watched every second, and when he can't be watched, he's going to his crate area. 

I have to charge my camera, but I'll put up pics when I can.  He's an adorable little black and white fluffball. He has white eyebrows, and a little white tip on his tail. He's too cute! It's going to be nice for me to have him in the house, as all my kids will be at school next year. What am I to do all day? I guess I'll be grooming my Hav.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We have 1 1/2 acres here in the south GA woods but fortunately just a small fenced area off the patio so I stand at the door and watch while Abby is out at night. We have wild-life here I don't even want to think about!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the kinds words about our dog run/potty area. There is a story behind it, lol, and now I will bore you with it. About a year ago we were sleeping and I heard this awful racket. I sat up screaming, a coyote got one of the dogs. (At that time there was no cover on the run). I looked on our bed and no Lulu!! 
I went racing to the family room and there was Lulu playing with the loud babble ball! OMG, my heart was pounding so hard I almost threw up!
The next day I called someone to cover a small section so I could KNOW they were safe day and night.

Matilda, as your baby gets bigger he will probably be ok in the yard with you without a leash as long as he stays near you and you are always on guard for hawks and other predators. When we had our big lab we didn't worry either but a hav is another story all together. Can't wait for the pictures Saturday.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, he will love being outside with the family joining in all the activities! He will even have his very own protector - how great!

He will definitely keep you company when you are home alone, too.

BTW, Welcome to the forum and can't wait to see pictures of your cute little black & white!


----------



## Matilda (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks everybody! We can't wait to get him on Saturday. I just saw a video the breeder sent me, and he's such a little jumpy, playful, little fluff ball. He's going to be an active little boy, I can tell. I'm a little nervous about having my first small dog. We've had our other dog for 9 years, and he's 80 lbs, so this little guy is going to be a big change! I hope I'm up to training a puppy again. It's been so long, I feel like a first time owner again. 

I'd love any suggestions for socializing him. I plan on walking him to the bus stop, and taking him on small errands. I especially want to expose him to kids as much as possible, since we have 3, and I want him to be excited to have their friends come over. I should ask the gym if they mind if I bring him to the kids' classes. He needs to stick close to home until 16 weeks because of parvo, correct? 

I'd better head to bed and get myself ready for those sleepless crying puppy nights.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! Wherever I am .....the boys are there......I have two shadows! They are companion dogs and they will love to be near you...right under your feet when you are sitting in a chair. So....if you have a habit of propping up your feet, make sure you check below before getting out of your chair. 

There is still no privacy when you shower or toilet....it is pretty much the same as children.

You will be very busy for the first 6 months with your pup. The fun begins soon!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

aww, I thought I would have sleepless puppy nights, but she slept like a baby ALL night (she was in bed with me of course and that might have had something to do with it, lol)

Congrats and fluffball sounds like she's perfect! 

Carole, I love your outside area..so cool!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Matilda said:


> I hadn't planned on the dog being an outside dog; he is strictly a companion. We have a larger dog who enjoys our yard, so sometimes he wants to be in with me, but sometimes he just can't resist going out hunting rabbits and squirrels. I don't worry about him in the yard, for one thing a hawk can't pick up 80 lbs.  I have never seen a poisonous snake in the yard, just small garden snakes. And the scorpions aren't poisonous, either. they do have a painful sting, but I don't think he's ever been stung. I guess I'd feel bad if we were out in the yard playing soccer and tennis with the big dog (we have a pool and a tennis court), but the new dog had to stay in the house because of the critters. We spend a lot of time outdoors, exploring, catching lizards, swimming in the pool, playing tennis, etc. As a puppy, he's not going out in the yard without a leash, period. But I'm not sure about when he's an adult. I think I'll have a chat with our vet, and see what she says. He deserves to be a dog, even though he's small. I don't want him to miss out. But I want to keep him safe. But, as a puppy he's going to be watched every second, and when he can't be watched, he's going to his crate area.
> 
> I have to charge my camera, but I'll put up pics when I can.  He's an adorable little black and white fluffball. He has white eyebrows, and a little white tip on his tail. He's too cute! It's going to be nice for me to have him in the house, as all my kids will be at school next year. What am I to do all day? I guess I'll be grooming my Hav.


Oh! Going out in the yard WITH you is a completely different story. Jodi LOVES being outdoors, and not only in our yard. We also take LONG walks in the woods. He has had a reliable recall from about 5 months, and he his usually unleashed when we are away from roads and traffic. (our propert is 5+ acres, and unfenced (from a doggy perspective... there is horse fencing, but he can just walk right under that) he is always unleashed when he is out with us here. Once he has a good, reliable recall, I don't see any reason not to allow him the freedom of ranging around you off leash.

Kodi's "best friend" is a German Shepherd, and when he was little, I felt much safer in the woods when the two of them were together. Kodi stayed RIGHT with Buddy, and I felt pretty certain that a hawk (or coyote) wouldn't make a try for him with the GSD right beside him. (Buddy is a wuss, but the animals don't know that<g>)

On these early walks, I practiced over and over calling him back to me, grabbing his collar, giving him a cookie and then releasing him again. I STILL often call him back for "no reason", reward him for coming, and release him again at least a couple of times on each walk, just to maintain that good, solid recall.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Parvo*



Matilda said:


> We've had our other dog for 9 years, and he's 80 lbs, so this little guy is going to be a big change! I wanted a smaller size dog when I retired, so we got Daisy. At the time, I told my husband he could pick his "retirement dog" and he was thinking "lab retriever". But once we had Daisy, a year later he wanted to get another Havanese....so we got Beau. They act like big dogs in a little size. Mine love to be outside, take walks in the woods, and get in the mud and water.....
> 
> He needs to stick close to home until 16 weeks because of parvo, correct? Yes, but talk to your vet about specifics. Do NOT let him on the ground where other dogs have "pottied" until he has his shots. We let Daisy and Beau on the grass in our fenced backyard - but carried them when at the pet store (good place to socialize since they let pets in) or other places until the vet said they were okay to socialize with other dogs....


Good luck picking him up! We can't wait to see pics! Daisy and Beau slept through the night from the start. Hope you have the same luck. We kept their crate in our bedroom, and I think that helps since they're not alone.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought I posted here guess I didn't. Can't wait to see pictures!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations on the new pup and yes we love pictures! Until recently I had a Newfoundland and a Saint Bernard. I love the big dogs but, having said that, I would get another hav in a heartbeat. I don't ever leave the boys out in the yard alone. Like so many said before there's just too much to get into. We too have hawks and bald eagles but I don't really worry about them swooping down to get at the boys as much as their droppings are huge and the boys can't resist. YUCK! Also, if I want to go fishing and need worms, the boys are EXCELLENT worm hunters! Another YUCK! Who knew?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, tomorrow's the day. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Enjoy your big day but be sure to take lots of pictures to share!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh and i meant to add, you are an official member before Saturday  Lots of people join during the anticipation of a puppy and even during the search process.

Can't wait to see pictures and hear pup stories


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I dunno. Maybe I'm just over-protective. Just the other day a breeder told me of a time when she and her DH were standing together with their havs off leash, at their feet, when a coyote came out of nowhere and grabed a hav and ran. She said her DH never forgives himself for being so helpless.
Honestly, I don't want to scare *any* of you, but if there are known predators around it would hard to be too cautious. 
I'm just sayin....


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Have fun picking up your new family memeber tomorrow! So exciting  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I dunno. Maybe I'm just over-protective. Just the other day a breeder told me of a time when she and her DH were standing together with their havs off leash, at their feet, when a coyote came out of nowhere and grabed a hav and ran. She said her DH never forgives himself for being so helpless.
> Honestly, I don't want to scare *any* of you, but if there are known predators around it would hard to be too cautious.
> I'm just sayin....


Carole, my heart skipped beat at that story. I can't imagine the horror of that situation.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I am sorry to ask this in your thread, Matilda, but this thing is making me scared. I live in New Jersey and my chihuahua goes to the yard off leash ( always with me ). Does anyone in this area knows if there are such kind of dangers here? She weights 4 lbs 9 ounces and I am getting paranoid... Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

shimpli said:


> I am sorry to ask this in your thread, Matilda, but this thing is making me scared. I live in New Jersey and my chihuahua goes to the yard off leash ( always with me ). Does anyone in this area knows if there are such kind of dangers here? She weights 4 lbs 9 ounces and I am getting paranoid... Good luck with your puppy.


I saw a show on Animal Planet call "The Uprising" you should see. Basically, its about the rise in animal aggression towards humans as we've moved into areas historically theirs (think cougars in California). Also, we've quit shooting coyotes and they're beginning to lose their fear of humans. They've moved closer to our houses and neighborhoods. In Chicago, a group was catching coyotes, placing a microchip in them, and releasing them to see where they live. Packs of them are roaming around between the houses after dark.

Also - on the east coast, coyotes have been breeding with wolves, producing what is called a "coy-wolf". Like a coyote, they don't flee from humans, but like a wolf, they are very aggressive and larger than a coyote.

I'd try googling to see if you can get local information. I live just outside of Indianapolis, and we see coyotes on the golf course....

Not to scare you - but we all need to be watchful!


----------



## hottubecake (Jul 28, 2010)

Shimpli----
I'm in NJ too and will be getting my puppy in a few weeks. My last dog was 100 pounds so we didn't worry about him. But I also have 8 guinea hens and don't let them out unless I'm out with them. Hawks and vultures start circling overhead as soon as they start running around. I guess I'll see what happens with the pup.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG On leash she goes, I think... It makes me scary !!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry to scare you Geri. Unfortunately I could quote many more. Think Jessica Simpson....etc. 
Sadly elderly people are actually feeding the coyotes trying to be kind, ARCHH. We are taking their land and they are much less afraid of us. Having had big dogs before I realize it is a brand new thought for many of you. It was for me too. But now it's implanted in my mind.
Small, toy, companion dogs just aren't safe outside alone, with few exceptions. Or on hikes/walks off leash in the wilderness.....It only takes one moment.
xxoox


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*creatures big and small*

The Big owls at Angel's Gate can pick up the cats...and hawks too. Our problem is big dogs off leash, our dogs look like sheep remember!


----------



## Matilda (Apr 19, 2010)

I wanted to give a quick update ( no pictures yet!). We brought him home today and so far everything is going very well! Probably too well, I'm sure the other shoe will drop eventually.  Our older dog doesn't seem to "get" the puppy, but I'm amazed at how easy going he has been with the little guy (who has a few annoying puppy behaviors - to a dog that is). The puppy has just settled right in to the family perfectly. He has no fear, at all, and is asleep in his crate in our room and hasn't made a peep. The breeder litterbox trained him, and at first I was wondering how we were going to break it, but right now I am really thinking this is the way to go. He has used his box flawlessly, and I'm stunned, frankly, that such a little guy is pretty much house broken already. Huh. He seems to have especially taken to my husband, who loves all babies (animal and human, which is why his job is strictly with babies), and I guess the puppy senses it. He has the most amazing, loving, happy little personality. He's the kind of guy who thinks "Why walk when I can bounce?" I've never seen a puppy take to strangers and a new family the way this one has. I'm flabbergasted (and pleased). 

He has his first vet visit on Monday, and I will be on pins and needles until then. He looks fabulously healthy, but I'm a worrier. I am also wondering how much he should be sleeping and eating. I'm terrified of hypoglycemia. Probably just new mom jitters (I read too much). He seems to just nibble on his food (he's on Blue Buffalo puppy). I give my other dog an egg a day, should I wait a few days to start giving it to the new one?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Litter Box Trained...*

You are blessed. I have a havanese female who sometimes has accidents in the house, and it isn't good. To have a baby who is box trained is just wonderful!

Enjoy. And remember, Havanese puppies aren't like labs, they are picky eaters. Mine used to take one piece of food out of the dish and go across the room to get eat it and repeated this over and over. The only time they gobble is for chicken as a treat for agility!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, the breed is notorious for being finicky and skipping meals, but they do eat when they need to, it is hard not to fuss and worry.

Your baby sounds like a gem  I think havs are really smart! I trained Gucci to use the pad and outside, which has worked great for us, aside some confusion over the bathroom rugs, because she doesn't like to go outside in the rain and I don't have to worry if she is home alone for a few hours, seldom ever happens these days since she goes just about everywhere with us, but its nice not to worry about accidents in the house.

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on your new boy! Sounds like your breeder did a great job with him, getting him litter box trained, and that he has a great personality. Hope all continues to go as well as it has started out. Have fun with him!! Looking forward to a photo!

It used to bother me when Augie wouldn't eat. But I learned to relax about it and figured he would eat when he was hungry. His weight has remained fairly stable so I don't worry.


----------



## Matilda (Apr 19, 2010)

OK, this is officially the best dog ever.  He slept in his crate facing my side of the bed all night long, and didn't make a sound. When I got up this morning I woke him up and took him down to his litter box. He peed next to his box, so I put him in the box and he pooped in it right away. I think he just had to pee so bad he peed as soon as I sat him down, but he didn't pee in his crate. 

He also ate about a TBS of food. I'm trying to balance out rest time and play time for him. He "barks" for attention when he wants to play. He loves being out and playing! But he needs to eat and nap here and there, so I have to be mom and make him take breaks.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He sounds like a wonderful puppy. Just don't be surprised if he starts to get a little more rambunctious as he feels more at home in his new digs. I thought Ruby was brilliant too when it came to potty training since she went on the paper from the beginning. When I expanded her territory she reminded me she was just a puppy after all.

As for the resting and playing and eating times, you can relax a bit more. They take their own breaks when they need them. You'll also likely see much more interaction between the two dogs as a little time goes by.

I' m really happy to hear how well he's doing in your home, but we need photos -- please. We have this need to ooh and ahh over all our babies.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum. Your new baby sounds like a dream. enjoy.....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations. He sounds like a wonderful puppy. Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Conrats on your official member status!!! I know you must absolutely love being a Hav Mom! We all are awaiting the chance to see photos of your new baby!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Your puppy sounds so cute and how wonderful he is getting right in there with his potty training. That is a big help and seem he got a great start at his breeders. Look forward to seeing the puppy's pictures. You will soon learn how much this group LOVES their puppy fixes.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Matilda, it's time to see that mystery puppy. We *love, love, love* our puppy fixes. You can even take a photo on your cell phone. Hope he's still blowing you away with how good he is.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad to hear your new baby is doing so well! Have fun!

You know, it's not really official until we see a picture!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

OK - times up! We need pictures! Welcome to the forum....


----------



## Matilda (Apr 19, 2010)

I finally got some photos that I can put up. We moved recently, and I misplaced the cord to my camera. What would you call his coloring? I know he's black and white,  but I'm not up on all the parti, pied etc stuff.

I took him out in the yard today (which did not make our Shepherd happy, he kept trying to herd him back in the house. I think he was worried about him) for some play time and he had a lot of fun, and was able to get in to mischief.

He had his vet visit yesterday which went really well! She griped at me for not letting him in the yard, and said they have a rattlesnake vaccine that he can get at 6 mo old. I'm going to take both dogs in for it, even though we've only seen garden snakes. She was very impressed with his health, the fact that he does not have worms or other parasites, and said that his breeder was obviously very good (I knew that, but it's nice to hear!). He is very healthy, and very happy and outgoing.

He's been having pee accidents in the house, the vet thinks its because he's new and scared. I think so, too. When he is in his pen he uses the litter box perfect, at night he sleeps all night until about 5 am when he has to go (I get up at 5:30, so no biggie), and just now out in the yard he knew to go on the grass. So, I feel optimistic that he will housetrain fine, once he settles in more. He is still very little, and very new.  And since he is so little, it's a little mess. And I have tile and a Scooba, so it's no biggie.










It's an insurmountable obstacle!


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He is so adorable! Thanks for the pictures!

Did you name him yet? I can't remember!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute!!!!! Love his little white streak on the top of his head.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Awww!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG, be still my heart. What an adorable puppy!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ohhhhemmgeee, he is the cutest thing!! There are lots of great housebreaking threads around here, some might say havs aren't one of the easier breeds to housebreak, Gucci had occasional 'accidents' til she was about 1.5 and now if she goes in the house, it is because she's either mad or anxious that I left her alone (it only happens sometimes when I run errands) but the little bit longer it takes for 'some' of them is really worth the joy they bring


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What an absolutely adorable puppy!! What is his name? Or did I just miss it? Sounds like you hit the jackpot with this little guy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's beyond adorable. He's an irish pied/ Here's a great resource for havanese coloring and color changes. http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html
Some of them are easier to potty train than others. Milo was a nightmare, but in fairness to him I went into the hospital when I'd only had him three weeks so his routine was greatly disturbed, and he came to me at 5 1/2 months. Bailey felt like he was born trained. He loved being clean and was trained very early. Ruby was incredible with the wee wee pad as long as I had her in the ex pen. When she got more freedom, all bets were off. I even had to keep her off the bed for months because she was my only one to have a couple of accidents there.

It's all a process and most of it so much fun. Just enjoy every minute of his puppyhood because you turn around one day and it's over. BTW, your steps and the little I could see, look beautiful.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG! He's so cute and little. IWAP!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a little sweetheart!!! Enjoy...they grow up in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Ohhhh..I am SO in love! 
He's adorable..welcome to the forum and congratulations on your super sweet baby!  *I* *W*ant *A* *P*uppy too!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Now you have done it. I want that puppy.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Love the irish pied - he's adorable!!!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Absolutely handsome! He has a little "sparkler" on his tail like our Willow. Be sure to love every bit of the puppy antics! Congrats.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What an absolute peach!!he is so lovely a real little cuddle bum!who cares if he has a few accidents,when he looks like that!!


----------



## Matilda (Apr 19, 2010)

He's doing much better with the housetraining. Probably because I finally figured out that he doesn't like to pee in his pen at all, even in the litter box. So he was peeing as soon as we let him out. I'm very happy he likes his house clean, so we're going with it! Now I take him out in the grass as soon as we take him out of the pen, and he knows just what to do! Today and even barked at the backdoor to be let out. Smart guy! I should give some credit to our older dog, who has told him very clearly that he doesn't want the new dog peeing in the house either, and for showing the little guy what to do. He's so proud of himself, he pees outside like the big dog. It's so cute to watch our big dog teaching him the rules of the house. They are like siblings already, and big brother is taking his responsibilities very seriously, and little brother is happy to watch and learn.  They play great together, and Cody has an amazing amount of patience with him. We named him Tippy, by the way, because of the white tip on his tail.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love that white tip on his tail. It's great that he's adjusting so well. Keep that camera handy.


----------

